# Schools in benidorm



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

hi
can any one help please we are looking to move to la nucia to live but work in benidorm at the end of the year and we are looking for a school for our daughter she is 11 years old we were hoping to be able to put her in a state school can anyone advise on any good schools in that area 

thanks diana


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if anyone here has children in that area. But it usually depends where you live as to which school your daughter will be sent. She'll probably be put back a year if she hasnt been in spanish state education before so will be put into primary. When you arrive, you need to ask around in the area and to go to the ayuntamiento, who will tell you which schools have places

Google - "las escuelas primarias en benidorm" may help

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I would think there will be a school in La Nucia. As *Jo* (not Xabia) has said, from what I know they send you to a school, you dont choose... but the ajuntamientos in that area are usually very good. I know in Finestrat which is close to La Nucia they have english staff there to help you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> I would think there will be a school in La Nucia. As Xabia has said, from what I know they send you to a school, you dont choose... but the ajuntamientos in that area are usually very good. I know in Finestrat which is close to La Nucia they have english staff there to help you.


pppppppssssssttt, it wasnt Xabia who said 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> pppppppssssssttt, it wasnt Xabia who said
> 
> Jo xxx


SORRY JO.... your little logo things are so similar! Im so sorry.. I bow to the mighty moderator and apologise for my earlier mistake which I will duly ammend forthwith..... ´twas Jo what did make the accurate and, as always ever so helpful previous comment


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> SORRY JO.... your little logo things are so similar! Im so sorry.. I bow to the mighty moderator and apologise for my earlier mistake which I will duly ammend forthwith..... ´twas Jo what did make the accurate and, as always ever so helpful previous comment


actually our avatars are identical

I have heard of cases where the ayuntamiento will allow kids to be in school in the area where the parents work rather than where they live

but it does of course depend upon the availability of places - and whether or not you get miss helpful or mr. jobsworth on the day you visit


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> - and whether or not you get miss helpful or mr. jobsworth on the day you visit


like everything in spain!


----------

